

Free idea.  Is it worth more than that or has it been done already? - davezirk

I'm working on an easier to use database for my school district.  I was watching my son play The Sims and was wondering if anyone has adapted this concept as the front end to a database.  I'm visualizing our superintendent sitting at his desk where he sees a map of the city and can scroll to the building or classroom and then click on a hyperlinked object to get information about that place.  The principals would see their buildings, the teachers would see their student's faces, etc.<p>This might speed up the decision making process - if it were networked the stakeholders could meet virtually.<p>
======
rms
Sounds really hard to make.

~~~
davezirk
For me it would be, but watching my son play The Sims makes me think the
hardest part has already been invented. I asked him if his creations could
have hyperlinks added, he said no but that people make add-ins.

